

Flying to Mars in three days - signa11
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2012/08/30/flying-to-mars-in-three-days/

======
PeterWhittaker
tl;dr: Old idea. Accelerate half way there at g, decelerate the rest of the
way at -g. No way to do this with current or even remotely foreseeable engine
tech. Nothing to see here, please move along.

